# Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2012)

Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther aus einem Blog, mit der Erlaubnis, das hier zu veröffentlichen.
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/




> *Zünglein an der Waage​*
> In den letzten Wochen höre ich in zahlreichen Gesprächen zunehmend, dass man sich Gedanken machen sollte, wie es nach der Fusion von VDSF und DAV zum DAFV weitergehen sollte und weitergehen wird.
> 
> Dabei ist noch unklar, ob es 2012 überhaupt zur Fusion kommen wird. Am DAV wird das nicht scheitern. Im VDSF haben sich zehn Landesverbände öffentlich für eine Fusion 2012 positioniert. Zwölf haben es jedoch, soweit ersichtlich, nicht getan. Sie stimmen möglicherweise gegen eine Fusion 2012, weil sie dem “Kurs” des Präsidiums folgen, das eine Verschiebung oder eine andere als die vereinbarte Fusion will.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zünglein an der Waage*

Naja, ich bin da grundlegend anderer Meinung:
*Vor* einer Fusionsverhandlung hätte schon geklärt werden müssen, was eine solche Fusion bringen soll und wie man da nach einer Fusion praktisch arbeiten will - für Angler!!!

Genau weil das nicht getan wurde, daher auch niemand einem einzigen Angler bislang erklären konnte, was eine Fusion einem Angler bringen soll/kann, genau deswegen kriegen die Funktionäre doch nix zustande, ausser ihrem würdelosen Gezerre um Macht, Pfründe, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten..

Weils eben leider nie in der ganzen Geschichte um Angler oder deren Interessen ging.....

Man kann als Angler nur hoffen, dass keine satzungsändernde Mehrheit  im VDSF zustande kommt und den Anglern diese Fusion genannte Zerschlagung des DAV und Übernahme in einen bundeseinheitlichen, anglerfeindlichen VDSF erspart bleibt...

Auch wenn der VDSF sich dann in DAFV umbenennt ..


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*

Dank an Thomas für seinen Kommentarkommentar. Ich schätze, dass ich noch keinen Beitrag geschrieben habe, bei dem man so mit Fug und Recht anderer Meinung sein konnte als eben der.

Das, was Du und andere fordern, gilt für jeden Verband: VDSF, DAV und auch für den DAFV. Die Forderungen sind also von der Frage der Fusion unabhängig. (Unabhängig davon, ob die Mehrheit der Angler oder ich oder sonstwer sie für berechtigt hält.) So gesehen, verändert die Fusion nichts an dem aktuellen Zustand. Aus Anglersicht wird allein durch die Fusion wenig verändert für die praktische Angelei. Was im Weiteren noch kommt, ist eine andere Frage.

Fusionsbestrebungen und bessere Vertretung anglerischer Interessen - das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Motivationen von zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Personengruppen. Die Fusion ist keine Basisgeburt, sondern Bestreben der derzeit aktiven Funktionäre, um ihre Einflussmöglichkeiten in der Politik zu verbessern. Mit Inhalten hat das nichts zu tun. Das, was hier von den meisten gefordert wird, kommt von der Basis und hat eigentlich mit der Vereinigung oder mit der Zahl der Verbände nichts zu tun.

Deswegen passen beide Themen nicht zueinander und vielleicht lohnt es sich, darüber nachzudenken, sie voneinander zu trennen.

Der Zustand beider Verbände, des VDSF wie des DAV, ist nicht zukunftsfähig. Bereits heute sind die meisten Vereine überaltert und die Struktur der Führung ist es noch viel mehr. Nicht das Angeln ist unattraktiv für den Nachwuchs, sondern das Gehabe der Verbände und auch mancher Vereine, die sich verschlossen zeigen gegenüber den Wünschen und Forderungen derjenigen, die keine Vorstandsfunktionen bekleiden. Die meisten Vorsitzenden wissen das - nicht erst, wenn sie ihre Jugendgruppen mangels Beteiligung schließen müssen. Die "Alten" bestimmen und die "Jungen" dürfen mitmachen, wenn sie folgen - das ist in der heutigen Welt kein Konzept mehr, Interessierte zu gewinnen, die sich einbringen wollen. Andere ehrenamtliche Organisationen sind da bedeutend weiter - erfolgreicher und eben auch zukunftsfähiger.

Die Fusion wird, so wie sie jetzt ausgestaltet ist, daran nichts ändern. Diejenigen, die sie zusammengebastelt haben, wollten auch keine dahingehenden Veränderungen. 

Das ist bedauerlich, aber vielleicht wäre beides zusammen auch nicht gegangen: Fusion und Modernisierung in einem Aufwasch - das hätte die Leistungsfähigkeit derjenigen überstiegen, die nicht einmal die Fusion handwerklich sauber hinbekommen haben. Das ist bedauerlich, aber Realität.

Realität ist auch, dass das aktuelle Thema der Verbände die Fusion ist, die kommt, später kommt oder vielleicht auch gar nicht. Manche Kritik an den Verbänden ist berechtigt, hat aber nichts mit der Anzahl der Bundesverbände zu tun. 

Zukunftsfähigkeit der Angelfischereiorganisationen ist Aufgabe der jetzigen und der künftigen Führungen. Bislang ist dieses Thema nicht aufgegriffen worden. Alles wird blockiert von der Fusionsfrage, so wie Europa blockiert ist von der Frage der Euro-Rettung. Ist die Fusionsfrage entschieden, besteht wieder eine realistische Chance, dass wir darüber mit Chance auf Veränderung darüber reden können, was besser und anders werden muss. Die Diskussion um eine Verhinderung der Fusion blockiert deswegen die inhaltliche Veränderung der Fischereipolitik der Anglerorganisationen. Blieben die Verbände getrennt, würde uns das in der Frage der Zukunftsfähigkeit keinen Schritt weiterbringen. Wir wären weiter durch den inneren Zweifel blockiert, ob zwei Verbände sinnvoll sind. 

Man mag einwenden, dass die mittelbaren Folgen der Fusion die praktische Angelei verschlechtern könnten. Die ernst zu nehmenden Befürchtungen vor einer Abschaffung der Gewässerpools werden da recht schnell genannt. Ob eine solche Gefahr wirklich besteht, will ich an dieser Stelle gar nicht thematisieren. Denn der Fortbestand der Gewässerpools im Osten Deutschlands ist für die Frage der Zukunftsfähigkeit der Anglerverbände gar nicht entscheidend. (Der Zulauf von Nachwuchs ist im Osten nicht größer als im Westen.) Denn auch ohne "Freizügigkeit" würden sich mehr Angler einbringen, wenn sie wüssten, dass sie Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten eingeräumt bekommen, dass sie mitreden dürfen, ernst genommen und auch informiert werden.

So gesehen können die derzeit das Geschehen bestimmenden Funktionäre so viel Richtiges tun, wie sie wollen. So lange sie nichts dafür tun, dass die jungen Interessierten, die es heute gibt, aktiv mitwirken, mitgestalten, mitreden dürfen, ist alles umsonst.

Und so manche Diskussion ist es auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*

Siehste, also muss man als Angler eigentlich die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAFV in den VDSF verhindern, da sie eben für Angler rein gar nix positives bringen kann nach Deiner Ansicht wie meiner..

Und wir sehen das in einem Anglerforum eben aus Anglersicht, nicht aus Verbands- und Funktionärssicht..

Solange der DAV inhaltlich und nach aussen sich noch vom VDSF unterschieden hat, wäre es für Angler besser gewesen, einfach den Status quo zu behalten, um eine Alternative zu haben.

Insofern hast Du recht, dass momenta mit der Änderung im DAV eine Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDFS nicht mehr viel verschlimmern kann - verbessern eben aber auch nicht..

Also bleibt abzuwarten, ob die die Übernahme noch irgendwie hinkriegen oder sich nur weiter blamieren, ob DAV, VDSF oder die wirre Initiative.

Und wenn es dann nur noch einen anglerfeindlichen VDSF gibt - wenn auch umbenannt in DAFV - muss man den als Angler eben bekämpfen und ihn schädigen wo es nur geht..


----------



## ivo (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*

Wie soll der DAFV zukunftsfähig werden? Es sitzen dann immer noch die Gleichen in Amt und Würden. Da ändert sich nichts zum positiven. Nur das die DAVler einige bittere Pillen werden schlucken müssen was das Angeln betrifft. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass z.B. als erstes die Definition für das Angeln (DAV) gekippt wird. Diese wird auf VDSF-Standard gebracht werden. Vieles andere wird folgen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Kooperation mit Arlinghaus Zukunft haben wird.


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*

Ach Ivo,

der beste Weg, die Verbände/ den Verband zukunftsfähig zu machen, ist die Hände in Schoß zu legen, sich nicht einzubringen, sich im Internetstammtisch temporär zu erregen und alle anderen machen zu lassen.

Glaubst Du wirklich, dass die Rentner jemals die Revolution gemacht haben? Glaubst Du wirklich, dass die anderen rennen, tun und machen, damit Du das Paradies hast? Denkst Du wirklich, dass diejenigen, die da sitzen, plötzlich sagen: "Wir sind alt, wir bringen es nicht mehr, wir hauen ab!" ???

Dass Du frustriert bist, mag man ja verstehen. Aber ein Vorbild für diejenigen, die dieses hier lesen, weil sie vielleicht an Veränderungen mitwirken wollen, bist Du mit dem Beitrag leider nicht.

Da kann doch noch mehr kommen von Dir, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*



> Ich gehe davon aus, dass z.B. als erstes die Definition für das Angeln (DAV) gekippt wird. Diese wird auf VDSF-Standard gebracht werden.


Das siehst Du falsch:
Da der DAV ohne festschreiben solcher Punkte in den VDSF übertritt, gelten automatisch die Punkte des VDSF weiter...

Da braucht nix auf "Standard gebracht werden"!!!!

Das ist mit Unterzeichnung der Verträge schlichter Fakt, da eben nicht Fusion, sondern Übernahme des DAV und nichts anderes festgeschrieben!!

Das gleiche gilt für Wertungsangeln, möglichst schwerer Zugang zum Angeln etc..

Wenn es dann nur noch einen anglerfeindlichen VDSF gibt - wenn auch umbenannt in DAFV - muss man den als aufrechter und anständiger Angler dann eben bekämpfen und ihn schädigen wo es nur geht..


----------



## ivo (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*

Sorry, wie soll man etwas verändern, dass sich nicht verändern lassen will?!? Erklärs mir bitte. 

Zu Veränderungen gehören immer zwei. Querdenker sind nicht gewollt. Das habe ich selber erlebt. Die Machteliten tun alles, absolut alles, um ihre Macht zu zementieren. Wie bitte soll man das ändern? Das schleimen liegt mir nicht.

Wenn die eigene Meinung nicht mit der des Präsidenten (geg. Präsidiums) übereinstimmt ist dies ja schon Ketzerei. Versagt man dann den Herren die Stimme zur Wiederwahl wird einem vorgeworfen eigene Interessen über die des Verbandes zu stellen.


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*

Eins ist doch aber offensichtlich. Die Fusion ist ziemlich dicht dran. Die "bessere Angelpolitik" ist noch weit entfernt.

Zu hoffen, dass die Fusion jetzt noch scheitert, ist ein schmales Brett. Kann sein, aber die "Chancen" werden jeden Tag kleiner.

Das Scheitern der Fusion, wenn es denn dazu kommen sollte, bringt eine "bessere Angelpolitik" keinen Schritt voran. 

Darauf zu hoffen, heißt auf das falsche Pferd zu setzen.

Die "richtige Angelpolitik" ist eine Aufgabe unabhängig von Fusion/ Nichtfusion.

Also: beide Themen trennen!


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*

Also Ivo, das ist doch nicht Dein Ernst!

Haben die Montagsdemonstranten in Leipzig Erich Honecker gefragt, ob er sich gerne von Ihnen verändern lassen will?

Hast Du Angst vor Widerständen? Die sind Alltag, jeden Tag muss ich die überwinden!

Ach, sagte der Präsident, jetzt ist mal einer da, der eine Idee hat, da packe ich sofort ein und gehe nach Hause, weil mir ja sowieso nix einfällt.

Ach, wie schön wäre die Welt, wenn sie keine Welt wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*



> Also: beide Themen trennen!



Da die Verbände leider Angelpolitik machen, ist das eben nicht zu trennen..


----------



## ivo (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*

Brotfisch, auf Beleidigungen lege ich keinen gesteigerten Wert. Das muss ich mir nicht antun. Da gibt es Personen die lieben es sich in ihrer Macht zu sonnen. Die Herren schaffen sich ihre Mehrheiten im Verband wie sie es brauchen. Veränderungen von unten bzw innen sind unmöglich. Das muss man einfach realistisch sehen.


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*

Beleidigungen? Fallen die nicht auf denjenigen zurück, der sie geäußert hat? Helfen Beleidigungen den "Mächtigen", Mehrheiten hinter sich zu bringen, wie sie es wollen?

Wirklich nur per Beleidigungen?

Das lässt die Mehrheit der Angler mit sich machen?

Auf ewig?

Dann können wir hier ja dicht machen. Was ist dann der Sinn, noch zu diskutieren?



Mal am Rande: Ich weiß übrigens, dass es Leute gab, die auch mal dachten, ich hätte Macht und würde mich darin sonnen. Weder hatte ich welche, noch habe ich es als auch nur annähernd sonnig empfunden. Es war nichts als Arbeit und viel, viel Ärger. Aber ich stand halt hinter dem Thresen und nicht davor. Ich glaube, das ist eine falsche Ausgangsbasis.


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da die Verbände leider Angelpolitik machen, ist das eben nicht zu trennen..


 

Mmh, wenn zwei Leute, die Mist bauen, eine Firma gründen, um Mist zu bauen, ist dann die Firma das Problem oder der Mist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*

Du meinst also, dass die real exstierenden Verbände zerschlagen gehören, weil sie nur Mist bauen?
Oder hab ich das jetzt falsch interpretiert?


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*

Langsam mit den jungen Pferden! Anders als Du bin ich nicht der Auffassung, dass die beiden Verbände nur Mist bauen. Deswegen habe ich ja auch keine Fusionsphobie...

Weißt Du aber auch.

Was meine Meinung zu den zu trennenden Themen "Fusion" und "Angelpolitik" betrifft: siehe oben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*

Da hast Du ja geschrieben, dass die "2 Leute mit Firmengründung" nur Mist bauen. 

Das gibt das ja keinen Sinn, wenn Du da nicht die Verbände meinst..

Würden die sich aus der Politik raushalten und uns Angler nicht belästigen, wärs mir eh wurscht.

Da die sich aber einmischen und Angler drangsalieren, lässt sich das eben nicht trennen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann als Angler nur hoffen, dass keine satzungsändernde Mehrheit  im VDSF zustande kommt und den Anglern diese Fusion genannte Zerschlagung des DAV und Übernahme in einen bundeseinheitlichen, anglerfeindlichen VDSF erspart bleibt...



Es würde ja nicht einer gewissen Ironie entbehren, wenn grade einige VDSF Verbände den DAV davor bewahren von der VDSF- Mischpoke geschluckt zu werden.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> VDSF, DAV und auch für den DAFV. Die Forderungen sind also von der Frage der Fusion unabhängig. (Unabhängig davon, ob die Mehrheit der Angler oder ich oder sonstwer sie für berechtigt hält.) So gesehen, verändert die Fusion nichts an dem aktuellen Zustand. Aus Anglersicht wird allein durch die Fusion wenig verändert für die praktische Angelei. Was im Weiteren noch kommt, ist eine andere Frage.



Mei, natürlich ändert sich durch die Fusion eine Menge, und zwar ganz gewaltig.

Lies Dir einfach mal die ideologisch verblendeten Grundsätze des VDSF durch und vergleiche sie mit denen des DAV. Bei einer Fusion werden die bestehenden Grundsätze des DAV ersatzlos gelöscht und es gelten unverändert die des VDSF.

Mit der Fusion entfällt nicht nur die Wahl, welchem Bundesverband man sich anschließen möchte, es entfällt auch ein gewisses öffentliches Gegengewicht gegen die VDSF Standpunkte.

Du betrachtest es aus VDSF-Sicht. Die können nur gewinnen.
Der DAV hingegen wird alles verlieren. 

Diese Fusion genannte Übernahme und Vernichtung letzter Bastionen m.o.w. freiheitlichen Angelns läutet den endgültigen Untergang der Angelfischerei in Deutschland ein und lässt diese zur Nahrungsbeschaffungsquelle degenerieren.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Dank an Thomas für seinen Kommentarkommentar. Ich schätze, dass ich noch keinen Beitrag geschrieben habe, bei dem man so mit Fug und Recht anderer Meinung sein konnte als eben der.
> 
> Das, was Du und andere fordern, gilt für jeden Verband: VDSF, DAV und auch für den DAFV. Die Forderungen sind also von der Frage der Fusion unabhängig. (Unabhängig davon, ob die Mehrheit der Angler oder ich oder sonstwer sie für berechtigt hält.) So gesehen, verändert die Fusion nichts an dem aktuellen Zustand. Aus Anglersicht wird allein durch die Fusion wenig verändert für die praktische Angelei. Was im Weiteren noch kommt, ist eine andere Frage.
> 
> ...



#6|good:

Veränderungen brauchen Zeit!
Wir leben nicht im Zeitalter der französichen Revolutione wo man "unerwünschte" Personen köpft.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*



Sharpo schrieb:


> #6|good:
> 
> Veränderungen brauchen Zeit!
> Wir leben nicht im Zeitalter der französichen Revolutione wo man "unerwünschte" Personen köpft.



Hätte die französische Revolution so lange gedauert, wie die Machenschaften des VDSF (inzwischen über 30 Jahre), wären die Revoluzzer alle verhungert. Und hätten sich damals so wenige der Revolution angeschlossen wie heute gegen den VDSF öffentlich aufbegehren, Frankreich wäre noch heute eine Monarchie.

Was Du meinst, ist aussitzen. Das ist aber nicht der Part der Angler, sondern der der Funktionäre. 

Wer glaubt, dass sich in den Verbänden, und vor allem beim VDSF, von innen heraus etwas ändert, der glaubt auch, dass sich das Bankenwesen mit der Zeit von selbst zum Guten wendet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*



> Wer glaubt, dass sich in den Verbänden, und vor allem beim VDSF, von innen heraus etwas ändert, der glaubt auch, dass sich das Bankenwesen mit der Zeit von selbst zum Guten wendet.


Bleib doch bei den Verbänden, liegt näher als Banken ;-) :
Ich sag nur FIFA..........


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hätte die französische Revolution so lange gedauert, wie die Machenschaften des VDSF (inzwischen über 30 Jahre), wären die Revoluzzer alle verhungert. Und hätten sich damals so wenige der Revolution angeschlossen wie heute gegen den VDSF öffentlich aufbegehren, Frankreich wäre noch heute eine Monarchie.



aber du weißt sicherlich auch, dass am Ende die Revolution ihre eigenen Kinder gefressen hat!


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage*

Moin moin,


Knurrhahn schrieb:


> aber du weißt sicherlich auch, dass am Ende die Revolution ihre eigenen Kinder gefressen hat!


 
Ooooch da möchte ich glatt behaupten das der gute Ralf bei dem Fusionsklientel da sicher keine "Bauchschmerzen" haben würde:q.......


----------

